# Evolve It Motors FL



## Joe_L (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone on this board done any business with Evolve It Motors in Sarasota? If so, was the company good to deal with?

http://evolveitmotors.com/


----------



## gravelydude (Sep 6, 2008)

I've never heard of them, and I am in Fort Myers, FL. Lots of activity and vendors in Tampa, but I wasn't aware of anything or anybody in Sarasota. Someone else may know more.....

JACK


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

You may want to use google or talk with the people in Colorado.
Contact these people: http://aspenelectricmotors.com/Disclaimer
*Paul Chichester @ 970 / 618-5625 or 970 / 367-5945, or send us an email.* 

​They may have some info taht would help you!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

wow, $15k for motor+controller.... seems a tad high.


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

http://sites.google.com/site/nationwideconversions/data
or
http://www.dukesgaragellc.com/ (they may also know of him....)
or
Email ejbrunner AT gmail DOT com (former partner)
or
Eileen Clark (508) 829-6103) Pete Hansen's mother wants to know where he is! bbbric AT charter DOT net

Hope this helps...


----------



## anon (Jan 6, 2011)

@hostage: Posting that information in a forum like like this is exceptionally inconvenient to those folks concerned. Having your e-mail address plainly posted as such is a reasonable way to cripple your e-mail account with massive volumes of spam. It would be better if you masked [email protected] as userName at hotmail or some other such thing so that it wasn't so easy to find algorithmically. 

Further, to quench future inquires on this topic in an objective manner: if you are considering a sizable investment in technology which you don't have a full understanding of and the origin has a nebulous reputation / presentation (at best) - then know that you're the fool.

It's all fine and dandy to consult people who have had previous relationships with an individual, but things change. The present can be very much different than the past in either a 'good' or 'bad' way. What you should try to do is evaluate your relationship for yourself.

From my own experience in the matter here are some recommendations that will help you objectively evaluate your own risk in dealing with such garages:


*Ask for a demo of a similar project*. A reputable company would never use a customer's money for product or prototype development (grants and investment are more suitable for such high risk ventures). If you intend to invest in the company rather than a private project, make sure the business plan wasn't written in crayon at a 5th grade reading level.

*Ask for a white-paper*. Any practical company would provide solid quantitative analysis of the benefits and operation of such a system. This is what engineering is. It would be most encouraging if the paper were published by the company in question rather than a supplier or some such distant corporate relation. Ask to see their test-bed/platform if possible.

*Ask for references from previous customers.*

*Don't allow jargon.* Truly ignorant people, or people who are trying to keep you on your heels will often try to bend people to submission through the use of jargon or unnecessary specifics. If they use a term you don't understand - ask them to explain it. What's a kWh? Oh, well, 1000J (3600sec)/sec - its 3.6MJ. What's a J?.. oh, well, it's a N*m, what's a newton? oh, well.. it's f=ma, so kgm/sec^2. How do they answer your questions? thoughtfully or casually?
_If you decide to go ahead, make sure you get a detailed/professional contract for work to be done that will hold the company liable for the inability to meet specific project metrics, and be prepared to test those metrics independently._


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

anon, good points... is it more acceptable now?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

hostage said:


> anon, good points... is it more acceptable now?


definately more considerate for those named so they don't get buried in spam. But it leaves me wondering what your point is? Are you trying to give a 'buyer beware', or what? How about being a little more direct?

All I have to say is that the site looks like a pretty twisted collection of almost complete thoughts... but has no real meat in disclosing what the business plan is, what the licensure fees are, what the record of success is, etc.


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll simply say that as a former customer, I will not do any future business with Mr. Hansen. He taught me a valuable lesson and I learned it well, at considerable expense.


----------



## eduardomag (Aug 30, 2010)

Joe_L said:


> Has anyone on this board done any business with Evolve It Motors in Sarasota? If so, was the company good to deal with?
> 
> http://evolveitmotors.com/


 They are offering the motor used in the Ford Ranger EV but it does not show the trans-axle that is part of the original traction system. That motor output shaft has a helical gear that meshes with the planetary carrier of the original Ford trans-axle. Unless they offer the trans-axle also, it would be challenging to use it on a conversion.
And the controller is from http://www.rinehartmotion.com/Products.php
But the best solution for your EV conversion motor controller is this kit http://www.ehitex.de/p_info.php?products_id=544&xID=7dafcf53da80c0b09a881f6728c3f582


----------



## eduardomag (Aug 30, 2010)

dtbaker said:


> wow, $15k for motor+controller.... seems a tad high.


Want a good controller to develop your EV conversion?
This is the way to go http://www.ehitex.de/p_info.php?products_id=544&xID=7dafcf53da80c0b09a881f6728c3f582


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

eduardomag said:


> Want a good controller to develop your EV conversion?
> This is the way to go http://www.ehitex.de/p_info.php?products_id=544&xID=7dafcf53da80c0b09a881f6728c3f582


Interesting DEVELOPMENT KIT link, but realize it is just that: a reference design for an inverter that speeds up the development process for professional engineers. It is not, by any stretch of the imagination, ready to be used in an actual vehicle.


----------

